# Sure wish i could purchase a M&P15 Sport...



## RoyStenstrom (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess Im just going to be out of luck. If they pass a ban on these guns and mags, will owning one be illegal? I wonder what would happen to those who own them? Could you still take them to a public range, etc?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought an M&P 15 Sport early this year and love it. And today, I bought an M&P 15-22-A1. Great little gun. Both of them keep my Armalite M15A2 company.

If you own one of these and a ban makes it into law, you will not be affected... unless something far more sinister is added to the law. So yes, you can take it to the range and do as you wish.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

From what I understand you get "grandfathered" in... and you can own the ones you have when you bought when they were illegal. SO buy one now and get grandfathered in ASAP

However, there have been talks about confiscating them entirely, the ATF is excited as they will be getting much more funding for the *F in their name (and the *F doesn't stand for funny)

Even if you cant buy an AR-15 (for me 1,500 bucks for one is out of the question sadly) please buy a gun, any gun... a handgun a shotgun whatever.


----------



## RoyStenstrom (Dec 18, 2012)

Well they have 2 of the 15-22 cal Kick Brass AR guns for $450 down at the gun shop. I like that gun too and could afford it now. Do you think those will be banned too? Would that be a good choice even if I cant get my hands on the 15Sport?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

RoyStenstrom said:


> Well they have 2 of the 15-22 cal Kick Brass AR guns for $450 down at the gun shop. I like that gun too and could afford it now. Do you think those will be banned too? Would that be a good choice even if I cant get my hands on the 15Sport?


Most likely you would want what the big boys shoot .223 or 5.56 so in a word probably no, they might get banned though as well.

Obama once he gets the ARs banned WILL be going after handguns, so a nice CCW piece would be in your best interest as well. One thing that handguns have over ARs in this kind of political climate is they are easy to store, hide, keep on your persons. Most people (like obama) will say you can do relatively about as much damage with an G17 w. 33 round mag as you can with a semi auto AR 15


----------



## RoyStenstrom (Dec 18, 2012)

Ive got a slew of hand guns; Les Baer 1911 TR, S&W M&P Pro, Ruger SR9c, S&W bodyguard 380. I bought my son (7 yrs) a couple; Ruger 22/45 1911 style grip, Walther P22 (that gun has issues). Got a few long guns; (2) Rem 1100's, Rem 30.6, an old Rem double barrel shotgun. and a few others. 

I dont have an AR-15, would like one, but they are gone everywhere around here, cant even buy mags. I guess I just want to invest in this issue any way I can. If I can t get the AR-15, then my thought is the S&W 15-22 Kick Brass would be something I could have to voice my opposition to what's going to happen. I can sign petitions but to have an Assault Rifle, even if it is a 22 which will probably be banned, will be something I can educate my son with about these issues that we are facing as gun owners. I think I'd kick myself if I didnt take this opportunity and not get SOMETHING? It's the style, the look, the voice i can have. It might be banned by I've got something to show before the laws are put into effect. Im just afraid that if I wait and look for the M&P15 Sport, Ill be too late and wont have anything.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

As it seems you are a little late at this point. The actions of a few phychopaths out of approximately 230 million citizens have seemingly ruined our ability to have high capacity Ar's and such especially when the the U.S. has numerous socialist democrat representatives and a second term socialist president. I guess big brother will take care of us all. If they had it their way they would ban every firearm and supposedly that would fix all the problems. Evidently, this last phychopath attempted to buy a firearm and was rejected or changed his mind and decided to kill his own mother with her AR and commit the most heinious act imaginable.How in the world Obama got re-elected amazes me as to how many truly stupid people we have in this country.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RoyStenstrom said:


> Well they have 2 of the 15-22 cal Kick Brass AR guns for $450 down at the gun shop. I like that gun too and could afford it now. Do you think those will be banned too? Would that be a good choice even if I cant get my hands on the 15Sport?


Quite possibly it could be banned since it looks evil and can be made to look even more evil with the after market add-ons that work with AR's. Nothing would surprise me. When I bought my M&P 15-22-A1 yesterday, I picked up an extra magazine and a Magpul vertical grip for the handguard. That makes it look s-o-o-o-o evil in the minds of the unknowing.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Most likely you would want what the big boys shoot .223 or 5.56 so in a word probably no, they might get banned though as well.
> 
> *Obama once he gets the ARs banned WILL be going after handguns*, so a nice CCW piece would be in your best interest as well. One thing that handguns have over ARs in this kind of political climate is they are easy to store, hide, keep on your persons. Most people (like obama) will say you can do relatively about as much damage with an G17 w. 33 round mag as you can with a semi auto AR 15


I don't see this happening yet. However if we see another such shooting, or several, there very well could be moves made to restrict handguns more. For example, the shooter in Newtown couldn't purchase firearms on his own so he stole his mother's guns and used them. So we could see laws passed to require gun owners to have safes and that it would not be legal to have a firearm accessible and loaded in your home... it would have to be locked up in the safe when not in use. There has been talk of banning Glocks, but I don't see that happening because the basic functions of a Glock are no different than any other semi-auto pistol.

But what could happen if we see some more of these shootings with AR or AK styled rifles that have been stolen by the shooters from their parents or some other home is moves towards confiscation of these weapons. That would be a very dangerous path to go down because there are a lot of people out there who would not take that sort of thing sitting down.

Lastly, anti's don't think. If a wide spread and encompassing "assault weapons" ban becomes law, you can bet that there will be a lot more on their list than the 19 rifles that were on the list in 1994. This is going to put a lot of people out of work, force businesses to go out of business, and reduce tax revenues. There will be trickle down affects from something like this. And what happens if a gun owner dies and his guns were to be passed on to his children? Will that be allowed or will they have to be surrendered to police?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Buds gun shop might get them back in.


----------



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I purchased a M&P 15 sport at an NRA fundraiser auction a few months ago. I was thinking of taking it to the LGS and putting it on consignment as I already have a Bushmaster that I bought thru the CMP some years ago. What do you think I could get for it at this time?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

xring3 said:


> I purchased a M&P 15 sport at an NRA fundraiser auction a few months ago. I was thinking of taking it to the LGS and putting it on consignment as I already have a Bushmaster that I bought thru the CMP some years ago. What do you think I could get for it at this time?


Unless you are in need of funds, I wouldn't do this. I'd keep it. But if you do decide to go that route, you could probably get a few hundred over MSRP depending upon where you live and the fiscal demographics of you area.


----------

